# Roll Over! Play Dead! Good Girl!



## padkison (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Ben.M (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful mantis and good trick  

Sadly my female didnt 'play' dead today


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a male that drops from his lid and does that everytime I mess with his enclosure.


----------



## Orin (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you tried getting her to dance around in a circle for her daily cricket?


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 12, 2007)

is she acctually dead or playing?!


----------



## jarek (Aug 12, 2007)

> is she acctually dead or playing?!


yes my does the same


----------



## padkison (Aug 12, 2007)

Orin, given the amount of experience you have with inverts, I can't be sure if you're joking or not  



> Have you tried getting her to dance around in a circle for her daily cricket?


----------



## padkison (Aug 12, 2007)

My Orchid female will do this too if I bump her when cleaning her enclosure.


----------



## Orin (Aug 13, 2007)

> Orin, given the amount of experience you have with inverts, I can't be sure if you're joking or not
> 
> 
> > Have you tried getting her to dance around in a circle for her daily cricket?


If it's actually possible I'm not kidding. Otherwise...


----------



## AFK (Aug 13, 2007)

looks like a bunch of leaves glued together by a 6 year old


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

> looks like a bunch of leaves glued together by a 6 year old


LOL it does doesn't it! :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 13, 2007)

> > looks like a bunch of leaves glued together by a 6 year old
> 
> 
> LOL it does doesn't it! :shock:


No it was me they just dont know it :shock: SSSSSSHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah Perry, they can stay domain for a while acting dead.... as if that's gonna fool us


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't know mantises do that. That's pretty cool though.


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah yes, the Popa seem to like to do this as well.

Great photo


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Mantis can be funny  Cool pictures !


----------



## athicks (Aug 19, 2007)

Do all mantis species play dead sometimes? I have seen a few species mentioned on this thread...


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

No, not the aggressive species anyway :roll:


----------



## jarek (Aug 20, 2007)

> Do all mantis species play dead sometimes? I have seen a few species mentioned on this thread...


 no, my parasphendale female always trying to bite me.


----------

